# Amplificador Laney WS 120R se baja el volumen



## Alejandro Enrique (Dic 7, 2010)

Hola gente acabo de registrarme en el foro ya que adquirí un laney Word series 120r usado.

En otras oportunidades me toco reparar amplificadores, pero en este caso antes de meter mano consulto a la experiencia de otros, ya todavía tengo la posibilidad quizás de volver a tras la compra. Sucede que suena muy bien.
Pero he aquí que tiene una falla aleatoria, Repentinamente al estar tocando bajo se reduce el volumen hasta desaparecer, lo hace dos o tres veces y luego continua andando todo el día.
Me lo hizo 4 días de 6 que lo llevo de comprado.
Laney me envío el esquema electrónico, 
He conectado un cable en return para meterle ruido a la potencia cuando baja el volumen y también baja el ruido, por lo cual sospecho de la potencia en la parte de protección o del zener de 15 volts que alimenta los dos primeros transistores.
Si a alguien le paso la misma falla en un tipo de patencia de este tipo agradeceré un comentario ya que antes de empezar a descojonar, quisiera una guía.
En lo visible en la placa esta todo bien y el equipo nunca distorsiona y los potes esta ok.

sds y gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 7, 2010)

1. Separá el amplificador o combo de la pared para que se refrigeren los disipadores (por atrás).
2. Si con esto no alcanza, ponele un ventilador que le sople aire a los disipadores (por atrás).
3. Si con todo esto el problema sigue, tal vez sea otra cosa y hay que analizarlo.
4. No postees dos veces el mismo mensaje por que te van a suspender...y con muy buena razón.


----------



## Alejandro Enrique (Dic 7, 2010)

hola gracias por responder perdon mi inexperiencia en los foros.

El disipador calienta muy poco como para ventilarlo e inclusive el sabado lo estuve sonando fuerte y no hizo la falla, he reparado un amp de audio con 6 transistores y algunas resistencias cicinadas,
pero algo tan aleatorio me pone loco. 

gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 7, 2010)

La falla que describís la he visto varias veces en amplificadores de guitarra con C.I. y la solución siempre ha sido la misma: ventilar los disipadores, por que si nó, los chips se protegen y bajan la potencia de salida.
Si el tuyo tiene transistores entonces, tal vez, el problema sea otro...pero sin el diagrama...


----------



## A.V. (Dic 7, 2010)

Te puedo pasar algo de mi experiencia: Los amplis de bajo en forma de combo y de más de 100W de potencia a veces tienen ese problema y me parece que la placa vibra junto con el ampli, no sé que pasa, debe ser la frecuencia del bajo o armónicos, las cuerdas, trasteo...no sé, pero me tocaron varios combos de bajo con ese problema y si no es temperatura (que vos decís que no) lo solucioné repasando todas las soldaduras de las placas. Se raja alguna soldadura, mínimo, no se ve a simple vista. En tu caso, si ya discriminaste que la falla viene de la potencia, podés probar con eso. Es más, si en algún momento tenés un cabezal y cajas, tratá de no poner el cabezal sobre las cajas (aunque se supone que viene preparado para eso), me tocó arreglar hasta un cabezal Ampeg (de una banda conocida) con este problema, después de resoldar todo, el cabezal siempre fué al lado de las cajas y nunca más tuvo historia.
Bueno, espero haberte aportado algo.
Saludos


----------



## Alejandro Enrique (Dic 7, 2010)

Si , me paso en un modulo stk de 80w. quizas mida las corrientes de reposo, el circuito lo tengo, no encuentro como subirlo jeje, ya me retaron por postear dos veces sin querer jeje.
gracias por tu comentario. sds

Gracias por tu comentario, empezare entonces por eso. A un amigo le paso en un lney de 50 para bajo.
Y reparando telefonia varias veces los componentes grandes hacen eso , de nuevo gracias por los comentarios sds


----------



## A.V. (Dic 7, 2010)

Si, generalmente viene de la potencia donde están los componentes más grandes, los electrolíticos, las R de 5 o 10W, etc...por lo menos en mis casos.
Saludos


----------



## Alejandro Enrique (Dic 7, 2010)

Peor que las placas de TV cuando se arquean jaja.

Hoy mismo lo reviso en la potencia a ojo de lupa. Sds Y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## masaru (Dic 8, 2010)

Hello ... en ese tipo de equipos esa falla es muy comun , como se llevan de un lado a otro con el tiempo se vuelven linestables. y uno empieza a tomarles bronca. Yo estoy de acuerdo con AV y me inclinaria por buscar lo mas sensillo, el famoso falso contacto y empesaria por la coneccion de jack de entrada que es el que mas sufre cuando lo conectan y desconectan  y seguir hasta la coneccion del parlante. Slds !!


----------



## Alejandro Enrique (Dic 12, 2010)

Hola gente!!!
El problema lo pude solucionar ajustando la corriente de reposo de los tr de salida.
La placa estaba bien a nivel de soldaduras y los valores de los componentes tambien.
Solo tr 4  estaba un poco calinte. Al lado de el hay un preset que ajuste ya que la tension de testigo entre las resistencias de salida estaba 4 veses mas alta de lo que dice el plano que te manda laney.
Despues de eso no hizo la falla desde hace una semana.
Asi que di por cerrado el tema y a tocar!!!
Gracias por todo sds.


----------



## Alejandro Enrique (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola gente. A los 10 dias de ajustar las corrientes de reposo volvio la falla. Hasta que resolde la placa con paciencia y asi realmente no ocurrio mas desde entoces. sds y gracias!!!


----------

